# Xbox rating



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone else had a look their rating on the Xbox,I had a look at mine and apparently I am very unsporting lol I guess I've had a few complaints made about by the loser's


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Where is this?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it's under the setting section you view your profile then you can view your rep it does say you can view more but I've yet to find it


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes it's best just to ignore it mine says I've been trash talking yet I don't use a headset


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

IanG said:


> Yes it's best just to ignore it mine says I've been trash talking yet I don't use a headset


was just about to post the same thing. I have a few ratings saying trash talk but I never use my headset!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I had pretty bad 'aggressive behaviour' at one point, this is when I used to own everyone in GTA free mode :devil:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> was just about to post the same thing. I have a few ratings saying trash talk but I never use my headset!


Same here also and I don't use my headset either, have been rated unsporting aswell.
I get kicked out of lobbys for winning on forza 3 which makes me laugh.............lots


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol it seems racing games cause it then ,I'm doing NFS run online and when some of the idiots try to take you out they get upset when they get fired off the track and crash I guess it could be these reporting me I'm not bothered just found it amusing


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

My rating is awful but then again i play lots of COD and people tend to get upset when you give them a good kicking.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

94% think I'm aggressive. That means at least 47 people have voted that for me. LOL :argie:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine's **** poor due to owning on Halo 2 and 3.


----------

